# Force Protection in the Canadian Forces



## WingsofFury (3 Feb 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently did an article on Force Protection in the Canadian Forces and have obtained permission from the Admin staff here to post a link to it for all those who are interested in reading about it.

The article can be found here - Force Protection in the Canadian Forces

As with all my pieces, any feedback including corrections that you wish to provide is most appreciated and encouraged.

Cheers, Attila


----------

